# huge trout



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

A friend called me about 6 times to tell me to get to the sandpiper pier so when i got there people had just started to swim :banghead so took a grub and a jig head and started wading out to a couple spots with no luck except for some ladyfish so went back to the pier and the kids where gone so i threw out a little thread fin and caught a 26 inch trout more than 5 pounds caught off of my 714 and later caught at least 5 other trout and i had to cut the hook off because a trout had swallowed it i took my king rod with a chunk of lady fish and caught a legal red only cept the red gave the trout to the kids at the dock but the fish are everywhere over there and a good variety of fish. So theres a lot of exitment over there.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like that was this spot to be at today. Bet you could repeat that report tomorrow too! Sounds like all the puzzle pieces are there!

Tight lines!

Chris


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Decent trout and sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

thats a good trout:clap


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report and congrats on a big trout.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

A couple trout today mine was maybe 2 and a quarter a kid had a red on but he let it wrap around the piling and some:banghead after that but some big jacks where following the twitch baits and the top waters we where using, a bunch of ladyfish and some blue fish but a lot of fish out there. Oh and sorry about not carrying a camera on me maybe i should start.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

how do i get there? 

marcus has told me about the place n i forgot


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

you go along 98 in gulf breeze till you get to the old ford dealership and the neighborhood is a little past it on the other side the sell cars almost right in front of it but if you do come the bite is best around 6 till dark like most spots.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice trout


----------



## TroutSlayer78 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds tasty to me:hungry


----------



## cowboysfan (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------

